# Climbers!!



## MartinAndMe (Aug 26, 2013)

When I first got Martin I noted something, among all his other quirks. 
Not only am I the hedgie mother of a hedgehog who is very shy (he's opened up to me, after hours of daily bonding time for nearly a month, thank heavens) but he is also a climber. 
We'll be sitting in the recliner watching TV-typically Sherlock, it's a good length for bonding time. And he'll run up and down my legs and climb up my torso and sit on my shoulders. He snuggles up against my neck and goes to sleep on occasion, too. Does anyone else have a climber? And for more experienced owners than myself, would you consider this progress?


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Total progress to have him scale the great Mount Human! Do be super-careful with your cage setup that he has a lot of entertainment (ie, no stealing his wheel), and can't climb up anywhere (cage sides, unenclosed ramp) where he could fall & hurt himself.


----------



## MartinAndMe (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks very much  I wouldn't dream of stealing his wheel, he loves it. Martina's cage has a lid atop it and he cannot scale the walls anyhow, although he has tried many times to climb up the side of his wheel.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Gertie likes to climb on me. And up the back of the couch. And up my husband's leg. And over, into, and around shoes. Yeah, I'd say she's a climber.  I'd say it's a good thing that he's climbing on you!


----------



## MartinAndMe (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks! Having a climber is fun but it's also kind of scary because you have to be I high alert for falling hedgehogs...and hedgie poop on your shoulders...


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Or in your hair. That's a fun thing to find. Especially when you didn't notice it BEFORE you went to bed... :lol: 

I've noticed that Gertie seems to be fairly cautious about falling. She'll look off an edge and then look at me expectantly so I can put my hand out and she can kind of slump into my hand. She won't go over the edge until my hand's there though. She's such a nerd.


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

Man, ajweekly, I wish Ambrose would do that. He just GOES FOR IT, and then huffs and tries to bite me when I annoy him by catching him or preventing him from doing it.


----------



## Kimaya (Feb 10, 2013)

I like to sometimes joke that my hedgie has turned into a parrot. Almost every day Padfoot will crawl up to my shoulder to "burrow" in my hair. He'll cuddle and sleep there; it has turned into one of his favorite spots to be in when I have him out.

While he climbs onto my shoulders he doesn't climb in his cage (thankfully). He's an extreme wheeler and spends most of his time during the night on his wheel instead.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Pig's favorite thing in the world is to snorf/burrow his way to the nook between my back and the chair. He forms a little hammock out of the loose part of my shirt and just hangs there happy as can be.


----------



## MartinAndMe (Aug 26, 2013)

Mine cuddles up at the base of my neck, and I have a very ticklish neck so I have to force myself to remain still because it's about the only time he really snuggles with anyone. Martin used to get tangled in my hair too so I have to wear my hair up every time I take him out.


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 23, 2013)

My guinea pigs all do this. Nala just lays on my tummy and stares at me. Then, the SECOND I look away... Zoom-- there is a piggy behind my neck, under my hair.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chloethehedgie7 (Jul 24, 2013)

I have a climber!! Chloe does that. She will climb up my shirt and sit on my shoulder, it's very funny! She does that when I have her out long. Lol, It seems like she has a destination.  But she lays down on my lap and goes to sleep but not on my shoulder.


----------



## MartinAndMe (Aug 26, 2013)

Martin's climbing habit is especially bad if I'm standing because he'll try to climb down my back from my shoulder and I'll have to hunch over and reach behind me to rescue him. Here's a good example of Martin climbing on me, ft. his auntie Rachael.


----------



## Tamoshanter (Jun 27, 2013)

great picture! sounds like he loves you and you're being careful so theres no danger for him  looks like everybody's having a blast!! :grin:


----------

